# hog head cheese



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so stevenattsu brought up the idea of souse meat, i been looking for a head. (no comments, please)
found this one at wallyworld this afternoon. guess what i am gonna make out of it?
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

guess what i am gonna make out of it?

A New Avatar?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

😂😂


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I copped a head a few years ago from Farm Fresh in Robertsdale for cheap (like $12). You should have seen the looks I got walking out of the store with it. I always heard the cheek meat and ears were wonderful smoked, but mine not so much. I don't know if I over/under cooked. 

I am interested in seeing what you do with it. Really surprised Walmart had one.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Mmmmm…….pig face.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I bet Bob's done it better


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> I bet Bob's done it better


In the REAL Florida! None of you googans know about that!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> I copped a head a few years ago from Farm Fresh in Robertsdale for cheap (like $12). You should have seen the looks I got walking out of the store with it. I always heard the cheek meat and ears were wonderful smoked, but mine not so much. I don't know if I over/under cooked.
> 
> I am interested in seeing what you do with it. Really surprised Walmart had one.


I don't think I want to know what Jacks gonna do with a pig's head. Actually has me a little bit worried.....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I went to two grocery stores on Friday and couldn't find any. Is Zeigler having shortages?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep. they got all that stemus money and now nobody wants to work.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> yep. they got all that stemus money and now nobody wants to work.
> jack


Damit man


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> I don't think I want to know what Jacks gonna do with a pig's head. Actually has me a little bit worried.....


lol, i forgot you're a yankee. in pa. they have something called scrapple.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> lol, i forgot you're a yankee. in pa. they have something called scrapple.
> jack


Midwestern'er old friend, midwestern'er....even though I've been down here 12 years longer than I lived up there.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> lol, i forgot you're a yankee. in pa. they have something called scrapple.
> jack


Been trying to think of what the yankees call it for some time now..
Thank You "Scrapple"


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> Been trying to think of what the yankees call it for some time now..
> Thank You "Scrapple"


not exactly souse cause scrapple has cornmeal it it. they usually eat it fried for breakfast.
a girl from pa., when i worked at ge, gave me her grandmother's recipe. i think i will dig that up and make some.;
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

after brining the head, feet, liver, heart, and kidneys she's on the boil. i will report back in 4-5 hrs.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> after brining the head, feet, liver, heart, and kidneys she's on the boil. i will report back in 4-5 hrs.
> jack


Bet that smells good.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

better check with bob for permission


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

transferred to inside to finish the project. next is seasonings, vinegar, and check salt. put in fridge to congeal.
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

makes great tamales.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> transferred to inside to finish the project. next is seasonings, vinegar, and check salt. put in fridge to congeal.
> jack


you going to grind that and make a sandwich loaf out it? My dad always wanted souse made with the brains and tongue, not sure if that's something different than what you are making.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

KPTN said:


> you going to grind that and make a sandwich loaf out it? My dad always wanted souse made with the brains and tongue, not sure if that's something different than what you are making.


no grinding, kenneth, just pull apart, mix and mash then into bread molds in the fridge.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> no grinding, kenneth, just pull apart, mix and mash then into bread molds in the fridge.
> jack


Just a bump to keep up. Very interesting.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I am sorry, just can't do it but this topic is like a train wreck,I cannot look away


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MaxxT said:


> I am sorry, just can't do it but this topic is like a train wreck,I cannot look away


Look at it as enlightenment. I can't don't like liver or blood taste. Not scared of it or repulsed just don't like the Iron taste.I still enjoy how things are done and may try a little different way to do something else. Watch and learn. Good times. Be open minded or at least until Jacks Avatar shows up then RUN! Or hang out if she is cooking.LOL


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

last night, i separated the meat and liquid. in fridge now. looks like a good congeal so i will reheat and add the seasonings and vinegar tonight. stay tuned.
jack


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

etrade92 said:


> I copped a head a few years ago from Farm Fresh in Robertsdale for cheap (like $12). You should have seen the looks I got walking out of the store with it. I always heard the cheek meat and ears were wonderful smoked, but mine not so much. I don't know if I over/under cooked.
> 
> I am interested in seeing what you do with it. Really surprised Walmart had one.


When I make a jambalaya, all I use is temple meat. 

Jack, I know an individual who makes a gumbo flavored head cheese. It’s pretty damn good.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

When it gets so bad I have to eat pigs heads, I'll apply for a job deck handing on the Florida Fisherman II.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn white people.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> When it gets so bad I have to eat pigs heads, I'll apply for a job deck handing on the Florida Fisherman II.


Do you eat bugs that live in the mud and bivalve mollusk that eat fish shit?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so many haters. i'm outta here.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sc1006 said:


> Do you eat bugs that live in the mud and bivalve mollusk that eat fish shit?


you'll have to translate that for boardfeet.
jack


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Sc1006 said:


> Do you eat bugs that live in the mud and bivalve mollusk that eat fish shit?


no


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I do not eat Crawfish. I do like some oysters though.
Not nearly as nasty as eating a hog's head.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

jack2 said:


> so many haters. i'm outta here.
> jack


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Someday as I pass thru Jackson Missiissisisipppi I'll stop and get an ear sandwich.



https://www.yelp.com/biz/big-apple-inn-jackson


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> Someday as I pass thru Jackson Missiissisisipppi I'll stop and get an ear sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



🤢🤢🤢🤮


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Had to go to a reputable Grocery Store in Pace to get Souse. I haven’t had this brand but, it’s pretty good


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Had to go to a reputable Grocery Store in Pace to get Souse. I haven’t had this brand but, it’s pretty good
> View attachment 1086026
> 
> View attachment 1086025


Your guts will likely rot out.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, i have just about finished the project. this is the liquid. it congealed very nicely.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Man your lady friends in the cafeteria are gonna love you, when they get a hunk of that meat


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that was 4# liquid and 7#meat.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

got the pans almost ready to pour


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

done.
9 1.5# blocks.









jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Damit man that looks good!!! I havent learned so much on a post since reading Bobs coyote moon post 



jack2 said:


> done.
> 9 1.5# blocks.
> View attachment 1086052
> 
> ...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Damit man that looks good!!! I havent learned so much on a post since reading Bobs coyote moon post


disclaimer: i do not work for r. l. zeigler meats nor do i get compensated for trying to copy their souse meat recipe.
LMAO
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> disclaimer: i do not work for r. l. zeigler meats nor do i get compensated for trying to copy their souse meat recipe.
> LMAO
> jack


I do like the Zeigler better than the Magnolia brand


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like the magnolia brand doesn't use liver. i put 1lb of deer liver in this batch. that's the dark coloring in the souse.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if any of y'all up this way hunting, shoot me a pm and i'll bring you some. you buy the crackers.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I know you'll be going to see one of your girlfriends at Rollos soon


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good idea. i'll let y'all know.  
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> I know you'll be going to see one of your girlfriends at Rollos soon


Is that where they went when Gene's closed?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Harbison said:


> I come very close to not posting the following on this forum!
> 
> Will know better next time. Other than on PFF comments have been 100% positive.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

just stumbled across this because i was hungry but that problem just got solved.... Jack your a master chief


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Deja vu said:


> just stumbled across this because i was hungry but that problem just got solved.... Jack your a master chief


thanks a bunch, vu. my fishing buddies call me a master baiter, too.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

of course when i saw the whole hog head at wallyworld the other day, i had to pick one up. i started yesterday and i'll get some more pics on here tonight.
jack








j


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

best tamale meat there is.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

1/2 hog head with ear and jowl
2 lbs lean pork
2 large onion
2 cups celery
1 large bell pepper
3 pigs feet
salt, black pepper, sage
this was just head cheese. i did not add vinegar to souse it. turned out pretty damn good. i forgot to put a natty in the pic.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i totaled up the cost of each tub. $8 half head, $6 feet, $3 veggies, $2 lean pork.
so each 1.5lb tub was about $3.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jack2 said:


> of course when i saw the whole hog head at wallyworld the other day, i had to pick one up. i started yesterday and i'll get some more pics on here tonight.
> jack


and a nice european mount as well


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

jack2 said:


> i totaled up the cost of each tub. $8 half head, $6 feet, $3 veggies, $2 lean pork.
> so each 1.5lb tub was about $3.
> jack


How many beers per tub of head cheese required? That might be more....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks good!!! No liver?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Looks good!!! No liver?


i did not put any kind of liver in this batch. this stuff is amazing. it's all i had for supper last night. a chunk of sharp cheddar, a chunk of head cheese on a cracker. yuuuumm.
oh, and a natty
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

your a top chef Jack , never knew anyone that could make this stuff themselves , sounds as tasty as a Balut and bowl of black pudding in the Philippines


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think i'm gonna pass on the balut, deja. you musta had that when you were in nam.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

How well does it freeze?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> How well does it freeze?


i haven't tried any thawed out yet. it's still in the fridge.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i haven't tried any thawed out yet. it's still in the fridge.
> jack


Damn you must really go through it fast


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Had to go out and get some provisions


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

What am I lookin at? Looks like you tore someone’s arm & hand off and your brewin it up.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I know i joke on you a lot Jack [ have the toughest skin on the forum ] but never seen any cooking like yours and grew up in the hills of north Alabama butchering hogs and cows. beef tongue and gravy with biscuits was great and grandma would boil it then skin it for some lean great tasting beef.
looks like you could easily live on $60 a week using only $30 of it on beer ......


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that was some good chicken feet and rice i cooked the other night..
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1097506


I think jack just invented the first chicken foot cheese in the world!
jack how long do you have to boil that foot to get it fall apart tender ?lol
hog head cheese may a thing of the past if this takes off


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> I think jack just invented the first chicken foot cheese in the world!
> jack how long do you have to boil that foot to get it fall apart tender ?lol
> hog head cheese may a thing of the past if this takes off


actually i used two rooster feet from the rooster i processed for my neighbor. when she has biddies and she gets an extra rooster, she raises it until it's big enough to cull. 
boil chicken feet and meaty pork bones for about an hour and then throw in the rice. cover and simmer. yuuummmm.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

staples at the hunting camp.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> staples at the hunting camp.
> jack


Oh yes sir!!! Nothing but the finest charcuterie at my place


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

did you say the best of the best? y'all got any hogs penned up where i can shoot one?
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Loaded for bear


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

You might want to try these




__





Loading…






lpoli.50webs.com








__





Loading…






lpoli.50webs.com


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the recipes, steven. it's been a while since i made scrapple. that stuff is good in the morning fried up with eggs on the side.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> thanks for the recipes, steven. it's been a while since i made scrapple. that stuff is good in the morning fried up with eggs on the side.
> jack


That website has a ton of recipes


----------

